# UK Youth Mobility Visa - Transfer of Conditions on Vignette



## McTruffles (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have been granted a Tier 5 Youth mobility Visa. The visa comes with a 30 vignette which gives me permission to enter the UK in order to pick up my Biometric Residence Permit. However, I am now unable to enter the UK during this 30 day period so according to the UK visa and immigration website I need to apply for a Transfer of Conditions of this vignette to get a new 30 day entry period. 

_"If the applicant has been granted a 30 day vignette and fails to enter the UK within the 30 day validity period, they must make an application for a replacement 30 day vignette by applying for a Transfer of Conditions"._

So I am wondering does anyone have more information on how to complete this process as there is very limited information available online. 

I am also wondering, when applying for the Transfer of Conditions on the vignette, can the application be made after the original 30 period on the vignette has expired. For example if my original vignette was valid between 10 May and 9 June, could I apply for a TOC after 9 June, or must this be done before the original vignette expires?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

ToC is done online through visa4uk (as with your Tier 5 application), using the dropdown options Other > Others > Vignette Transfer


----------



## McTruffles (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for the response. Would I need to register a new account under the visa4uk website in order to do this? 

Any ideas about whether I can apply for the vignette transfer after the original expires or does this need to be done prior to the original 30 day period expiring? 

Am I able to nominate any dates in the future or does it just give me another 30 days from the date of approval? 

I appreciate any advice, and be grateful to hear from someone who has been through the process.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Use your existing account.
Yes, you can apply after expiry.
You can specify your proposed travel date, but it may or may not be acted upon.
Remember you will have to give your biometrics again.


----------



## McTruffles (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for your response


----------

